# ? for poop engineers..



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

So what does LCPC stand for?

some type of sewer pipe. I'm assuming something coated pipe collar/concrete/???


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

____ coated precast concrete


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 11, 2014)

Can you use it in a sentence?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

Lime coated
Lithium Coated?

LOL

its a 100 year old sewer pipe if that matters?


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 11, 2014)

Lead? :dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

Owner maybe?

L____ County Planning Commission?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't think so- owner is "Major city Water"

It's been bothering me all day!!!


----------



## csb (Sep 11, 2014)

Low-Compactability Pervious Concrete


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

wouldn't pervious concrete for sewer upset the tree huggers?


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 11, 2014)

No way, the sh!t drip would help fertilize the trees!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

Where is it located?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

goes under a major state roadway that crosses the interstate . notes say its actually not a sewer line but its recycled water...im assuming that means from the plant back to the river?


----------



## Dleg (Sep 12, 2014)

Never heard of that... Could it stand for the original owner? As in Lake County Planning Commission, Lakewood City something something...


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 12, 2014)

100 year old sewer probably not concrete? Clay and iron were more common then...though concrete was used so it could be


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 12, 2014)

Dummy - *L*iquid *C*arrying *P*iece 'o' *C*rap. Duh, everybody knows that.

Glad I could help out here today.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Wolverine said:


> Dummy - *L*iquid *C*arrying *P*iece 'o' *C*rap. Duh, everybody knows that.
> 
> Glad I could help out here today.




&lt;Guest_Wolverine&gt;


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Dummy - *L*iquid *C*arrying *P*iece 'o' *C*rap. Duh, everybody knows that.
> ...


That would have only happened if he had added F T W to it.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2014)

and the answer was.....

*L*ined *C*ylinder *P*re-stressed *C*oncrete


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 22, 2014)

I just saw this. It's usually referred to as just LCP (lined cylinder pipe) or ECP (embedded cylinder pipe) for smaller diameters. The larger pipe are called PCCP (prestressed concrete cylinder pipe)


----------



## Dleg (Oct 22, 2014)

I've never heard of that. Thanks.


----------



## cement (Oct 23, 2014)

isn't cylinder pipe kind of redundant?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm learning there's lots of different terms for pipes in my current gig trying to move some utilities.

A new one for me, a roadway person, was an egg shaped brick Pipe!


----------



## Dleg (Oct 23, 2014)

ESBP?


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 24, 2014)

cement said:


> isn't cylinder pipe kind of redundant?


not really it refers to the steel cylinder within the wall of the concrete pipe.



Road Guy said:


> I'm learning there's lots of different terms for pipes in my current gig trying to move some utilities.
> 
> A new one for me, a roadway person, was an egg shaped brick Pipe!


I believe you're referring to a brick arch pipe. The arch top is for efficiency for the masonry arch to carry the loads and the invert is radiused also to concentrate and promote flow during low flow conditions.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > isn't cylinder pipe kind of redundant?
> ...


so it's an upside down egg shaped brick pipe or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2014)

Who's to say which side of an egg is upside down?

The large city that were working with, in their GIS records it is labeled as a brick egg shaped pipe LOL


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 24, 2014)

I could go either way. The shape of the egg would depend on the crown radius versus the invert radius. Brick sewers that I have been in (yes I have been inside an active brick sewer) have a flatter bottom than the top.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 24, 2014)

I would think that the pointy end would go down to "promote flow" since higher velocities are required for flowing the same volume through a smaller cross section.

I can't imagine that you want the poop to settle in low flow scenarios...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2014)

they think that the smaller portion of the egg is on the bottom.. to accommodate a normal flow, and then for when "shit gets real" it fills up the rest of the brick sewer.

It was built in 1900's.. I hope I am still involved in this job while its under construction, would like to actually see it in real life..


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 25, 2014)

It acts like an arch which would have two footings to react the vertical loads. The invert is curved enough to keep the flow going. You really don't want to go inside a 100 year old sewer line if you don't have to.


----------

